# Oil can fix



## GaryK (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know about you but, I can never be sure the oil is getting past the little spring loaded balls in the oil ports. I know that some squeezes out but not sure if
any actually make it beyond the ball.

I've come come up with one solution that really works great. I can tell because when I gave a big squirt to the port in my compound over the screw, I got a lot
of it dripping out the bottom.

What I did was to take a small piece of material, brass in this case, and turned a counter bore just deep enough so that an o-ring just protruded beyond the surface.
Then just drilled the other end to press fit in the spout of my oil can. Works great!

The o-ring is - Buna-N O-Ring, AS568A Dash Number 104

Gary


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 1, 2013)

Gary,

That is a slick idea! I will have to put it on my must try list. 

 I am always looking for the old oil cans at yard sales and flea markets since they seem to be better than the ones made now. Some came with missing or damaged tips. May I copy your design or do I have to buy a license from you first?:thinking:

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Randy_m (Feb 1, 2013)

Very nice, I know what I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## seagar (May 21, 2013)

Thank you .I know what I am doing TODAY.

seagar


----------



## 8ntsane (May 21, 2013)

Gary
Nice solution for oiling your machine. Your method looks like a nice clean way to address the usual problem of getting the oil were you need it. I read another post on this site, where the poster used a short piece of rubber hose, and I an currently using that idea. Any method of forcing oil into the passage is all good.

Great idea  :thumbsup:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 21, 2013)

Sweet, simple, easy, effective.  Fantastic.


Bernie


----------



## buggyman (Jun 4, 2013)

I know it is abummer without any pictures but,,,
My solution, first, I used the tip from my chainsaw bar tip greaser. Its madefrom stainless steel so I brazed it onto the tip of an old oil can; this workedGREAT but I ended up bending the pump handle,,,, BUMMER.<o></o>
Next, I used mybest old oil can, it has a screw on flexible nozzle. Well after looking in someof my old “just can’t throw away drawers” I found a 10” long flexible brasscoupler. I sharpened the tip and threaded the other end the same thread as theoil can nozzle. This one works very nice and allows me to keep the can in anupright position while pumping.<o></o>
Good luck inyour oiling


----------

